# Who's interested in an Inshore fishing club???????



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I've already draw up the rules and everything. Well.....I actually borrowed the rules, ect. from the most sucessful inshore fishing club in Florida. If I can get some interest, I'll schedule a meeting in week or so, and we can get to it. Trust me, most of the hard work is done, all I need is a little interest to try and make it work. In case you were wondering, we'll be fishing for more than just Redfish!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Can you give just a little more info? It might spark a little or a lot more intrest. Just saying however you have gotten my attention!

Chad


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I've fished a couple of local "clubs." I listened to the complaints and tried to eliminate them. We would fish for specks, reds, and flounder. Some tournaments would be Reds, another might be 2 Reds and 5 Specks, or 5 specks. The list possibilites is very wide. I also posted a little more information on the Inshore Forum. I "borrowed" most of the rules and bylaws from the Florida Lure Anglers, probably the most successful inshore club in Florida. I'm trying to find a way to reach our target anglers and I think, I'll keep posting here and on the Inshore Forum until I can judge the interest level. If the interest level is there,I'm planning a preliminary meeting in February w/ a guest speaker.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

It would be cool to just combine these threads if possible...one stop shop to read the new info.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll try to shift everything to the Inshore Forum. I'll shoot the powers that be an email.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Please check the Inshore Fishing Q & A for further developments!!!!


----------



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would definitely be interested!


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Im interested and have a few that are as well


----------

